# Bulova Accuquartz Beta21 Ad1970



## azimuth_pl

well, it's a big shame...

either nobody had the money ($3300) or nobody found this watch in time.

I emailed the seller and told him all the details so he could update his description and title.

unfortunately this didn't help and in the end... this...one of a kind scarce Accuquartz was melted Friday.

100 grams of pure 18K gold worth approx. 2500$.

pics by the seller from eBay auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/...em=120555346341


----------



## watchnutz

Welcome to the forum, Pitr!

That's a real shame to melt down that beauty but it sure was out of my price range. I'm sure you will find some old friends on here. Silver Hawk is Paul whom you know.


----------



## Silver Hawk

If the gold was worth Â£$2500...as much as I hate to say, I'd rather have the money.


----------



## JonW

Shame the movt didnt go, I colud do with a runner as ive a nice Omega that needs a f8192 movt, anyone have a cheap runner?


----------



## Clum

Although it seems like he wanted to sell the watch rather than melting it down, he clearly didn't want to. If he got $2500 for the gold, why didn't he offer it for sale at $2500 instead of $3300 and keep the rare watch in existence? Yeah I know about sellers fees etc, but still he wanted $800 more.


----------



## azimuth_pl

thanks for the comments, I tried my best to convince the man.

he didn't want to scrap it but unfortunately his wife "made" him do it.

BIN was set at $3300 and there was also a Best Offer option...but nobody even tried.

a week earlier another guy sold three B21 movements from a Bucherer, Bulova and Omega.... which also were melted down.

so many fine watches are scrapped by cash hungry desperates... that's life.

I'd buy this watch if I had the money as gold is always a fine investment, moreover this Accuquartz is a one-off museum piece that is a lot more rare than most other B21's.

these were sold only in the US so with at least 2 gold-peaks in the last decades I'm very sure that less than a few remain until today.

btw. IMO this is the most sexy B21 of all.


----------



## webvan

Wow, this is pretty sickening isn't it...I know live eBay links are not posted in forums, but when such a rare piece of watch history is at stake I think an exception could be made ?

Anyway I've saved the pics, I'd heard of the Bulova B21 but had never seen one. Bit of an odd look, even stranger than the OMC ;-)

To cheer us up, here is an rare Anniversary Accuquartz I "saved" recently, no gold in there though and no B21, just a 2242 :


----------



## azimuth_pl

"no gold"... but very nice 

ps. save those eBay pics... we won't be seeing another for a long time... or ever.


----------



## dickstar1977

OH my good god, and sod it!

I'd of given him $3000 for that gladly, what a stunner! jesus it makes me mad that people are scrapping these things

In the last year i've bought two Omega stardust movement and three Omega beta 21 movements from scrapped 18K watches

I understand how people might need the money but it is like breaking up a ferrari 250gto, it's just not done!

What a shame, I agree with Piotr (BTW mate I still have those seals for you if you need em?) it is a real shame, I don't think we will be seeing another on of these for a while

I've got an 18K IWC DaVinci from 1969 running a beta 21 and it will be a cold day in hell I see that scrapped!

Cheers Tom


----------



## dickstar1977

Here a pic of my IWC prior to resotoration:










I can't believe how people can scrap these, it is such a shame!


----------



## dickstar1977

Heres another beta21 you likely will never see:

Small pic but these two sold at a famous auction house last year, the one on the right is an automatic 18K chronometer, the one on the left and 18K Bucherer Beta21

Now they are two VERY good looking watches


----------



## webvan

dickstar1977 said:


> Here a pic of my IWC prior to resotoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how people can scrap these, it is such a shame!


A fabulous piece, not easy to wear though ;-) Are you getting IWC to fix it up? Seems to be in a pretty good shape as it is.


----------



## Drum2000

His wife MADE him?! What? A dunking such as the witch scene in Monty Python and the Holy grail seems in order!


----------



## dickstar1977

webvan said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here a pic of my IWC prior to resotoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how people can scrap these, it is such a shame!
> 
> 
> 
> A fabulous piece, not easy to wear though ;-) Are you getting IWC to fix it up? Seems to be in a pretty good shape as it is.
Click to expand...

Not at the moment, it is running at about 7 SPM so really good, I have however had the ccase and bracelet completely refurbished! Twice as I dinked it the day I got it back :lookaround:


----------



## webvan

Still makes me sad to think of this...since it seems he sold the gold for cash, he must be kicking himself (unless he really needed the cash at the time), because his 100 grams of 18k gold would now be worth $4300 and not $2500!

And yes, AFAIK this watch has never shown up again...unlike 18k EQ movements, so these are still getting trashed.

BTW, not sure what happened to my Accuquartz picture above, here it is again :


----------



## GASHEAD

What a cool Bulova and what a damn shame.


----------



## webvan

Looks like a couple more 18k Bulova Beta 21s met their maker recently since two working movements just got sold on eBay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/221085091633 - Â£205

http://cgi.ebay.com/221085080639 - Â£155 (with dial)


----------

